# Free SMS Falle



## Mica1977 (4 August 2007)

Hi Leute Ich bin vor kurzen auch auf so'n mist reingefallen.Auf feel free SMS wollte ich eigendlich nur eine SMS kostenlos verschicken.Maqn braucht nur seine Handynr. einzugeben.Man muste auch die AGB aktzeptieren.Ich schaute kurz rein. Dort standen die allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. Da Ich die mittlerweile kenne habe ich auch garnicht weiter geschaut und promt ein Häckchen gemacht.Danach muste ich durch ein link das ganze nochmal ? Aktzeptieren, nach meinem wissen wars einfach nochmal ne Bestätigung für meine E-mail Addresse.dann bekam ich ein Code mit dem icch wiederum freischalten konnte.Und woran ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann ist das ich auch eine SMS geschickt habe.Es kann aber sein da ich ja davon ausging das diese kostenlos ist.
Sonntag bekam ich plötzlich eine Mahnung.
"
Das ich mich bei dem SMS-Service (mit folgenden Link) w*w.feel-free-sms.com angemeldet.

Wie vertraglich vereinbart, berechnen wir Ihnen fuer den Versand von 100 SMS pro Monat ueber
die Seite feel-free-sms.com eine monatliche Pauschale von 12.00 Euro. Diese wird fuer einen
Zeitraum von einem Jahr im Voraus berechnet.

Leider konnten wir von Ihnen bisher keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen.

Wir fordern Sie auf, den noch offen stehenden Betrag in Hoehe von 144.00 EUR bis spaetestens
zum 05.08.2007 auf folgende Bankverbindung zu ueberweisen:
Ich war echt geschockt und habe sofort im Internet nach hilfen gestöbert und auch gefunden.
Ich habe danach sofort wiederspruch eingelegt.
Dann diesen Freitag darauf:

"Sie haben sich bei feel-free-sms.com angemeldet und unseren Service in Anspruch
genommen, was wir zweifelsfrei 
nachweisen können.

Versandzeit		Absender		Empfänger
	017380*****	0152082*****

Die Kündigungsfrist ist abgelaufen!

Sie haben bereits SMS versendet. Eine Kündigung ist damit nicht mehr möglich.
Das gesetzliche Widerrufsrecht ist durch Ihre 
Nutzung beendet worden und der Vertrag ab sofort wirksam.

Sie haben nach der Eingabe Ihrer w*w.feel-free-sms.com das Formular abgesendet
und dann von uns eine Email an Ihre 
Adresse mit einem Bestätigungslink zugesendet bekommen. Diesen Link haben Sie
bestätigt und haben damit einen 
rechtsgültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen.

Gleichzeitig haben wir Ihnen an Ihre Handynummer, die Sie bei der Anmeldung
angegeben haben, einen SMS Code 
zugesendet, den Sie auf der Freischaltungsseite eingegeben haben. Damit haben
Sie Ihre Handynummer verifiziert um 
Missbrauch des Systems vorzubeugen.

Dass Sie sich nicht angemeldet haben ist bei diesen zwei eindeutigen Beweisen
ausgeschlossen.

In unseren AGB`s wurden Sie darauf hingewiesen, dass die Inanspruchnahme
unseres Services 12 € mtl. kostet und der 
Beitrag für die Jahresmitgliedschaft im Voraus fällig ist.
Sie haben die Bedingungen gelesen, was Sie durch anklicken unserer AGB`s
bestätigt haben.

Wir fordern Sie hiermit auf, die von Ihnen bestätigten Vertragsbedingungen zu
erfüllen und den Jahresbeitrag in Höhe von 144 
€ auf das Konto:
Ich frage mich ob das wirklich ein Nachweis sein soll. Ich meinerseits habe kein Vertrag zumindestens nicht gewollt abgeschlossen und werd somit auch nicht zahlen.

_[Links inaktiviert, Rufnummern unkenntlich gemacht. (bh)]_


----------



## Tan202 (6 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Hallo, mir ist das auch passiert. Selbe Geschichte, letzte Woche kam eine Mahnung,, hab daraufhin ein Schreiben (welches von der Verbraucherzentrale im Internet hinterlegt war) zurückgeschickt, dass ich  nicht zahlen werde, etc.
Daraufhin kam heute eine Mail zurück, dass ich natürlich zahlen muss, weil ein legaler Vertrag zustandekam, ich die AGB´s akzeptiert habe, etc.
Und jetzt?!?!?


----------



## Strandhafer (6 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Ich hatte vor einigen Monaten, ein ähnliches Problem mit DVDen.  Hier im Forum habe ich die Empfehlung bekommen, die ganze Sache zu ignorieren, was ich auch getan habe. Ich würde Euch den gleichen Rat geben, denn ernst wird die Sache erst wenn ein Mahnbescheid im Briefkasten liegt. Mahnungen können die soviel verschicken, wie sie Lust haben.


----------



## webwatcher (6 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Strandhafer schrieb:


> Hier im Forum habe ich den Rat bekommen, die ganze Sache zu ignorieren, was ich auch getan habe.


Wann von wem? Müßte ich editieren, da es bereits unter unerlaubte Rechtsberatung fiele. So streng sind die Sitten in Deutschland. Aber nur dabei. Bei der Bekämpfung dieser (Un)sitten ist man weniger eifrig (anwaltlicher, behördlicher und politischerseits)


----------



## blowfish (6 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

War bestimmt nicht so gemeint. Wollte bestimmt sagen, dass sie sich die Postings durchgelesen hat und zu dem Schluss kam, nicht bezahlen zu müssen. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Strandhafer (6 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wann von wem? Müßte ich editieren, da es bereits unter unerlaubte Rechtsberatung fiele. So streng sind die Sitten in Deutschland. Aber nur dabei. Bei der Bekämpfung dieser (Un)sitten ist man weniger eifrig (anwaltlicher, behördlicher und politischerseits)



Das ist schon über 1 Jahr her, es betraf "dvden.de" und Share Media Ltd. Das war auch nicht wirklich, ein Rat, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, sondern eine Empfehlung, den Mahnbescheid abzuwarten, der nie gekommen ist. Warum wohl? Ich kann ja meinen Thread auch dahingegehend editieren, denn ich will nicht, das das Forum wegen mir und einer missverständlichen Äußerung Ärger bekommt.


----------



## Batista (7 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Hallo ihr!Also zum thema Free SMS Falle, da bin genauso reingefallen :wall: .

Ich frage mich grade ob das einfach reicht wenn man wie z.b feel-free-sms.com einfach einen Widerrufmacht????????

Bitte um antwort wäre echt gut zu wissen wie man sich  da verhält.

Gruss Batista


----------



## Captain Picard (7 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Batista schrieb:


> Ich frage mich grade ob das einfach reicht wenn man wie z.b feel-free-sms.com einfach einen Widerrufmacht????????


Widerrufen kann man immer. Ob es hilft, die mit tödlicher Sicherheit eintreffenden Mahnorgien 
zu verhindern, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ein Seite, die  Impressum/AGB und  Preishinweis
 in nahezu perfekter Art mit PHP-Scripts verschleiert, legt meines Erachtens keinen  Wert auf 
konkrete  rechtliche  Auseinandersetzungen. 
Mehr als das Mahngeblubber wird mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht kommen


----------



## Mica1977 (8 August 2007)

*Free SMS Teil 2*

Hallo Ich bin es nochmal.Folgenes hat sich ergeben odre auch nicht.
Ich hatte ja ein Wiederspruch per Post geschickt allerdings noch keine Antwort bwkommen.Nur per E-Mail werde ich dauernt angeschrieben.
Allerdings nicht als Mahnung sondern nur als Info.Im Prinzip schreiben sie aber immer das gleiche.Das Ich mit meiner Link und Sms den Vertrag bestätigt habe.Das sie dies Schwarz auf weiß haben und Das sie nach 7 Tage Inkasso einschalten falls ich nicht zahle. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das weiter geht.Einen Rechtsanwalt habe ich Informiert.Der kennt den fall und bearbeitet auch diesen Fall.In notfall kann ich zu Ihm kommen da er zuversichtlich ist das ich da wieder raus komme.Mhh. Ich denke Ich warte erst mal ab ob wirklich ein Inkasso kommt. Momentan habe ich eh kein Geld und ich habe ja noch 7 tage Zeit


----------



## watercase (8 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle ACHTUNG !!!*

An alle die darauf hineingefallen sind wie ich.

habe heute eine 2 Mahnung erhalten:
Kurze such ergab;

hier ein Link, der Klarheit schaffen sollte.
http://www.focus.de/finanzen/recht/tid-6551/verbraucher_aid_63037.html



> Achtung: Betroffene sollten sich auch keinesfalls von Drohbriefen eines Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälten, die im Auftrag des Websitebetreibers Forderung eintreiben, einschüchtern lassen. „Erst wenn ein offizieller Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht zugestellt wird, müssen Verbraucher darauf reagieren“, sagt Fischer. Das ist aber bislang noch nie passiert.
> 
> „Damit kommen solche Anbieter nicht durch“, sagt Sabine Fischer von der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg. „Ist der Auftritt so gestaltet, dass man zunächst den Eindruck eines Gratisangebots gewinnt, dann müssen Verbraucher laut Rechtsprechung nicht bezahlen.“ Betroffene können sich dabei auf ein aktuelles Urteil vom Amtsgericht München stützen (AZ 161 C 23695/06).



_[Überflüssiges entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Mica1977 (15 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

So Ich bin es mal wieder. Nach dem Ich immer wieder darauf hingewiesen hatte das der Vertrag ungültig ist hatte Ich im letzten schreiben nochmal hinzugefürt das ich den vertrag anfechten werde.
Da ja in keinster Weise aus den AGB sofort zu schließen ist das ich  A. einen Vertrag unterzeiche noch das dieses Geld kostet.
jetzt bekam ich die letzte Mahnung in der steht.



> Sehr geehrte/r [........],
> 
> bitte überweisen Sie sofort den unten genannten Betrag.
> 
> ...



Ganz schön heftig was die da schreiben, normalerweise würd ich jetzt sicher mit der Angst kriegen und denken lieber zahle ich die 144 Euro befor ich hörere kosten habe und viele unanehmlichkeiten.
Aber ich halte mich an diesen Satz:
http://www.focus.de/finanzen/recht/tid-6551/verbraucher_aid_63037.html


> „Damit kommen solche Anbieter nicht durch“, sagt Sabine F. von der Verbraucherzentrale Brandenburg. „Ist der Auftritt so gestaltet, dass man zunächst den Eindruck eines Gratisangebots gewinnt, dann müssen Verbraucher laut Rechtsprechung nicht bezahlen.“ Betroffene können sich dabei auf ein aktuelles Urteil vom Amtsgericht München stützen (AZ 161 C 23695/06).
> ....
> Achtung: Betroffene sollten sich auch keinesfalls von Drohbriefen eines Inkassobüros oder Rechtsanwälten, die im Auftrag des Websitebetreibers Forderung eintreiben, einschüchtern lassen. „Erst wenn ein offizieller Mahnbescheid vom Amtsgericht zugestellt wird, müssen Verbraucher darauf reagieren“, sagt F.. Das ist aber bislang noch nie passiert.


_URL deaktiviert. Diverse Daten entfernt. Name gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## watercase (15 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Bei mir war die 2 Mahnung vor 2 Wochen eingegangen. Ich reagieren einfach gar nicht. Soll er mich doch finden.:-D 

Dh. das einzige was das UN hat ist die Telefonnr und meine IP Adresse. Um durch diese meine Daten herauszubekommen müsste er gerichtlich vorangehen, da Datenschutzrecht. Wenn freesms noch mehr von solche Fällen hat wie wir, dann wird es doch recht kostspielig und was am Ende für die dabei herraus kommt ist fragwürdig.:wall: 

Ich warte einfach.... Dumdidummm

PS: Hinzu kommt das ich in zwei Wochen ausziehe. :sun:


----------



## Engelbj_80X (21 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

so ich habe jetzt von denen von free  feel sms schon wieder die drohung bekommen das wen ich nicht zahle sie mir das inkasso büro schicken und sie hätten alle beweise das ich den vertrag eingegangen sei habe denen jetzt kontra gegeben und bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert hat jemand so etwas schon hinter sich mit denen und kann mir sagen wie es ausgegangen ist gruss angi


----------



## jupp11 (21 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Engelbj_80X schrieb:


> was jetzt passiert hat jemand so etwas schon hinter sich mit denen und kann mir sagen wie es ausgegangen ist


Kannst du in jedem der Threads hier  im Allgemeines Forum  zum Thema Nutzlosanbieter nachlesen, 
insbesondere hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46796
Die Namen sind auswechselbar, da die Vorgehensweise immer dieselbe ist.
gelegentlich wird Inkassobüro gewechselt und  dann fängt der Schwachsinn von vorne an


----------



## Wembley (21 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Engelbj_80X schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt von denen von free  feel sms schon wieder die drohung bekommen das wen ich nicht zahle sie mir das inkasso büro schicken und sie hätten alle beweise das ich den vertrag eingegangen sei habe denen jetzt kontra gegeben und bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert hat jemand so etwas schon hinter sich mit denen und kann mir sagen wie es ausgegangen ist gruss angi


Hast du meine gestrige Antwort gelesen und vor allem die Links dort angeklickt? Hier noch einmal mein Posting:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=201344#post201344

Dann wirst du sicher auch rausgelesen haben, wie es weitergeht: Nämlich (mit Ausnahme von ein paar netten Briefchen und Mails) höchstwahrscheinlich gar nicht. Ach ja, die kündigen auch an, dass ein Inkassobüro eingeschaltet werden soll. Das ist aber nur etwas zum "kleine Kinder erschrecken". Lies dir das durch, dann weißt du das richtig einzuschätzen:
http://www.augsblog.de/2007/05/22/was-sie-ueber-inkassobueros-wissen-sollten/

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Engelbj_80X (21 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

wie kann ich die antworten abfragen die ihr mir auf meine frage schickt bin neu und hab kein plan bekomme zwar die benachrichtigung das jemand mir die antwort geschrieben hat aber wo ersehe ich das . gruss angelan


----------



## Engelbj_80X (22 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Tan202 schrieb:


> Hallo, mir ist das auch passiert. Selbe Geschichte, letzte Woche kam eine Mahnung,, hab daraufhin ein Schreiben (welches von der Verbraucherzentrale im Internet hinterlegt war) zurückgeschickt, dass ich  nicht zahlen werde, etc.
> Daraufhin kam heute eine Mail zurück, dass ich natürlich zahlen muss, weil ein legaler Vertrag zustandekam, ich die AGB´s akzeptiert habe, etc.
> Und jetzt?!?!?


habe das gleiche bekommen mir ist hier im chaat geraten geworden das  ich das ganze ignorieren soll das das die masche von denen ist habe heute die 2 mahnung bekommen wart jetzt ab was passiert bye angi


----------



## Engelbj_80X (22 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Engelbj_80X schrieb:


> so ich habe jetzt von denen von free  feel sms schon wieder die drohung bekommen das wen ich nicht zahle sie mir das inkasso büro schicken und sie hätten alle beweise das ich den vertrag eingegangen sei habe denen jetzt kontra gegeben und bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert hat jemand so etwas schon hinter sich mit denen und kann mir sagen wie es ausgegangen ist gruss angi


das gleiche habe ich auch heute bekommen abwarten heißt die devise ich mach das jetzt mal sehen was kommt oke halt mich auf dem laufeneden wie es bei dir ausgegangen ist oke interesiert mich wegen dem das ich das jetzt auch gerade habe diese problem


----------



## Engelbj_80X (22 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Wembley schrieb:


> Hast du meine gestrige Antwort gelesen und vor allem die Links dort angeklickt? Hier noch einmal mein Posting:
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=201344#post201344
> 
> Dann wirst du sicher auch rausgelesen haben, wie es weitergeht: Nämlich (mit Ausnahme von ein paar netten Briefchen und Mails) höchstwahrscheinlich gar nicht. Ach ja, die kündigen auch an, dass ein Inkassobüro eingeschaltet werden soll. Das ist aber nur etwas zum "kleine Kinder erschrecken". Lies dir das durch, dann weißt du das richtig einzuschätzen:
> ...


oke gut habe meine antworten oke danke dir das ist gut was ich da gelesen habe keine panik mehr sollen die doch machen was die wollen mich machen sie jetzt nicht mehr verrückt danke nochmal


----------



## Bohni1979 (22 August 2007)

*deine-freesms-page.com HILFE*

Die oben genannte Seite, ist von der gleichen "Firma" wie die Seite feel-free-sms.com! 
Man meldet sich an, hofft auf 100 Gratis-SMS. Nach Ablauf der 14tägigen Widerrufsfrist erhält man per E-Mail eine Rechnung oder gar gleich eine Mahnung.
Bei der Adresse für den Schriftverkehr ist ebenfalls die in Flensburg angegeben. 
Es ist also das gleiche in grün!!!
Finger weg von dieser Seite! Bringt nur Ärger.


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Bohni1979 schrieb:


> deine-freesms-page.com HILFE
> 
> Die oben genannte Seite, ist von der gleichen "Firma" wie die Seite feel-free-sms.com!
> Man meldet sich an, hofft auf 100 Gratis-SMS. Nach Ablauf der 14tägigen Widerrufsfrist erhält man per E-Mail eine Rechnung oder gar gleich eine Mahnung.
> ...


Deine Warnung ist sicher gut gemeint, nur pflegen die User dieses Forum erst dann aufzusuchen 
wenn sie bereits reingefallen sind: Außerdem kannst du dir in deinen kühnsten Träumen nicht vorstellen,
 mit welch faulen  Tricks ( Popups, vorgeschaltete Seiten, die die eigentliche Seite verschleiern, Spammails)
die Kosten verschleiert werden. In diesem Forum (und anderen Foren) wird seit fast zwei Jahren 
vor den "kostenlosen" Nutzlosseiten gewarnt. Trotzdem finden sich täglich hunderte neuer Opfer. 

Es ist frustrierend


----------



## Eleya (22 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Hallo!
Ich bin vor längerem auf diese Seite gestoßen, weil mir exakt dasselbe passiert ist. Nach diversen Mahnungen habe ich ein Formular, das hier im Forum auch schon empfohlen worden ist, als Einschreiben mit Rückschein nach Flensburg zur allseits beliebten Frau Schmidt geschickt, und habe heute auch eine Antwort per Email erhalten, die mich zwar wie üblich als Schwerverbrecherin hinstellt, allerdings eine Passage enthält, die mich ein bissl beunruhigt:

" Das es sich bei unserer Seite NICHT um Angebote handelt, bei denen der
Kunde wettbewerbsrechtlich nicht auf die Kostenfolge hingewiesen wird ist mittlerweile von den Staatsanwaltschaften Kiel und
Flensburg (545 JS 15827/07 und 115 Js 24469/06) entschieden worden.
Uns wird dort sowohl unserer Werbung als nicht irreführend als auch die Straflosigkeit unserer Seite ausdrücklich bestätigt. "

Sind diese Urteile nun wahr, und was bedeutet das jetzt in der Folge für mich und alle anderen Hereingefallenen??

LG, Eleya


----------



## jupp11 (22 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Eleya schrieb:


> allerdings eine Passage enthält, die mich ein bissl beunruhigt:
> 
> " Das es sich bei unserer Seite NICHT um Angebote handelt, bei denen der
> Kunde wettbewerbsrechtlich nicht auf die Kostenfolge hingewiesen wird ist mittlerweile von den Staatsanwaltschaften Kiel und
> ...



Das sind  keine  Urteile , sondern Einstellungsverfügungen von Strafermittlungsverfahren. Es ist zivilrechtlich völlig belanglos, ob und was irgendwelche StAs darin sehen. Es gibt noch ganz andere  Kostenlos/Nutzlosanbieter, bei denen die StAs nichts *strafrechtlich* verwerfliches darin sehen, User abzuzocken. Ist leider so. Zivilrechtlich ändert sich dadurch gar nichts. "Netter" Versuch User zu verunsichern. Die bisherigen Maschen reichen wohl nicht mehr. Bestätigt das, was hier immer geschrieben wurde, dass Strafanzeigen nichts bringen und wie man sieht  sogar verbale Munition liefern.


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

....außerdem kann getrost bezweifelt werden, dass die StA Flensburg und deren nahestehende Polizei die betreffenden Seiten überhaupt objektiv mit Sachverstand betrachtet haben.


----------



## Eleya (23 August 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten! 

Da bin ich aber beruhigt, dass das auch wieder "nur" so ne Masche von denen ist... jetzt heißts wieder abwarten, was als nächstes für blödsinnige Drohungen kommen...


----------



## Engelbj_80X (4 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Ich habe jetzt  die letzte Zahlungsaufoderung von free feel sms bekommen dann vollstreckung und so weiter hat einer von euch so was schon hinter sich und weis was jetzt kommt oder heißt die devise weiter hin abwarten und nichts tun weil eh nigs passiert


----------



## jupp11 (4 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Engelbj_80X schrieb:


> dann vollstreckung


Der übliche Schwachsinn mit den hohlen  Drohungen. Vor der Vollstreckung käme erstmal 
 der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
Den haben bisher nur ganz wenige gesehen.  Bei Widerspruch müßte geklagt werden. 
und  das passierte bisher unter hundertausenden  von Fällen bisher zweimal mit katastrophalem 
Ergebnis für die  Anbieter.  

so what?


----------



## Strandhafer (4 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Ich hatte das gleiche Theater mit DVDen (Share Media Ltd und anfangs auch Vanilla Verlag). Es wurde mir empfohlen, alles zu ignorieren, was an Post kam. Das war eine gute Empfehlung, denn inzwischen habe ich seit ca. 8 Monaten nichts mehr von der Firma gehört. Sollte allerdings, irgendwann einmal, ein Mahnbescheid kommen, musst Du sofort reagieren. Ich glaube nicht, das es jemals so weit kommen wird. Die drohen nur und viele geben dann nach. Bleib hart!!!:-p


----------



## Eleya (4 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Also bei mir ists inzwischen soweit, dass der Fall dem Inkassounternehmen übergeben wurde... ui, angst. Lauern mir jetzt nachts russische Schläger mit Knüppeln auf?!  *hmpf*


----------



## jupp11 (4 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Eleya schrieb:


> Lauern mir jetzt nachts russische Schläger mit Knüppeln auf?!  *hmpf*


Du siehst zuviel schlechte Krimis


----------



## Engelbj_80X (4 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



jupp11 schrieb:


> Der übliche Schwachsinn mit den hohlen  Drohungen. Vor der Vollstreckung käme erstmal
> der gerichtliche Mahnbescheid
> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
> Den haben bisher nur ganz wenige gesehen.  Bei Widerspruch müßte geklagt werden.
> ...


so jetzt hab ich nochmal eine erinerung bekommen und die meinen das ich das inkasso büro jetzt meldet na ja mal sehen was jetzt kommt hab denen geschrieben das ich nichts bezahlen werde und auch keinen vertrag mit denen abgeschlossen habe . lach echt lustig sowas


----------



## korl (11 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Mica1977 schrieb:


> So Ich bin es mal wieder. Nach dem Ich immer wieder darauf hingewiesen hatte das der Vertrag ungültig ist hatte Ich im letzten schreiben nochmal hinzugefürt das ich den vertrag anfechten werde.
> Da ja in keinster Weise aus den AGB sofort zu schließen ist das ich  A. einen Vertrag unterzeiche noch das dieses Geld kostet.
> jetzt bekam ich die letzte Mahnung in der steht.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

mein Sohn hat sich als minderjähriger bei feel free sms eingetragen. E Mails , Mahnungen und Brief vom Inkassobüro bekommen. Meine Antwort war folgende und die hat gewirkt:

Beim nächsten Brief von Ihnen werde ich bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Kiel eine Anzeige wegen Betrugs und Nötigung erstatten.

Danach hebe ich nichts mehr gehört von denen


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

...das mag ja sein aber womöglich nur deshalb, weil man eher nicht geneigt ist, sich mit einem argumentationsstarken Gegner zu streiten. Deine Drohung mit StA und so ist ziemlich gewagt, da sich immerhin dein Sohn dort tatsächlich angemeldet hat. Das ist eine zivile Kiste, da ist Strafverfolgung außen vor!


----------



## korl (12 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Hallo,

mein Sohn hat sich strafbar gemacht, klar. Sie können ihn anzeigen würde aber laut STA wegen Geringfügigkeit eingestellt werden. Eine Anzeige hat es aber noch nie gegeben. Unter anderem habe ich einen Bekannten  beim BKA Wiesbaden der nun in der Angelegenheit involviert ist, mal schauen was der herraus bekommt

mfg

Korl


----------



## Reducal (12 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Bla, bla, bla! Warum konzentrierst du dich nicht einfach auf die korrekte Abwendung der Forderung? Das ist doch eigentlich so einfach - [*EDIT*] Warum nun irgendwelche beruflich versierte Ermittler den Spieß rum, drehen sollen (das BKA ist übrigens in solchen Fällen sachlich nicht zuständig) ist für mich unverständlich. Es werden ohnehin schon viel zu viele Strafverfahren für diesen zivilen Unsinn eingeleitet, der eigentlich so einfach zu händeln ist.

Zur Frage der Minderjährigkeit, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=201181#post201181


----------



## korl (12 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

bla, bla bla??? es gibt schon Beamte die sich für solche Dinge interesieren, auch beim BKA in Wiesbaden und ich bin auch bestens aufgeklärt was ein Minderjähriger darf und nicht. Ich persönlich warte eigentlich auf einen Brief vom Amtsgericht und werde dann weitergehen - auch aus dem Grund da ich mir das finanziell leisten kann


----------



## Teleton (13 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



korl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Sohn hat sich strafbar gemacht, klar.


 Nein gar nicht klar. Wenn mir nicht bekannt ist, dass die Nutzung Zeche  kostet habe ich auch keinen Zechprellervorsatz wenn ich beim Geburtsdatum schummle.


----------



## Mica1977 (15 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Heute ist der !4.09.07. Es ist schon ne weile her aber es tut sich noch immer was. Habe heute eine Mahnung von Inkasso bekommen- Bebt&Asset heißen die.
Folgelndes werde ich beschuldigt:



> die Cube Media GmbH hat uns beauftragt, offene Forderungen bei Ihnen beizutreiben, die ihr vom Betreiber der Seite feel-free-sms.com abgetreten wurden.
> Sie haben am 14.07.2007 im Internet aut der homepage feel-free-sms.com einen 24-monatigen Abonnement-Vertrag abgeschlossen, der Ihnen die Versendung von monatlich 100 smsNachrichten über das Internet zu einem Jahresbeitrag in Höhe von 144,-Euro ermöglicht.
> Der Anbieter musste in Vorleistung gehen und hat das Paket für Sie erworben und bereitgestellt.Der Jáhresbeitraag ist daher von Ihnen ebenfalls im Voraus zu zahlen.
> Trotz Mahnungen per email konnte unsere Auftraggeberin keinen Zahlungseingang verzeichnen.
> ...



Soll ich jetzt weiter abwarten?? Laut S. F. vom Verbraucherschutz wird es wohl nicht zu einen Mahnverfahren kommen.Oder soll ich lieber einen Rechtsanwalt einschalten ??

_Name aus rechtlichen Gründen gekürzt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Engelbj_80X (18 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

so jetzt ist es so weit habe heute schriftlich von einem inkasso büro namens DEBT&ASSET einen brief bekommen wo drin steht das ich ein abo eingegangen bin und jetzt plus kosten von denen 198euro bis zum 28.9.07 überweisen soll . was soll ich jetzt machen immer noch abwarten und mich auf das urteil stürzen was es für diesen fall gibt bitte schreibt mir gruss angela


----------



## sascha (18 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Engelbj_80X schrieb:


> so jetzt ist es so weit habe heute schriftlich von einem inkasso büro namens DEBT&ASSET einen brief bekommen wo drin steht das ich ein abo eingegangen bin und jetzt plus kosten von denen 198euro bis zum 28.9.07 überweisen soll . was soll ich jetzt machen immer noch abwarten und mich auf das urteil stürzen was es für diesen fall gibt bitte schreibt mir gruss angela



Hier steht alles, was für dich wichtig ist: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700


----------



## Engelbj_80X (18 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

danke ich schau mal nach unter dem angegebenen danke gruss angela


----------



## kaisinho (20 September 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

Liebe Geschädigte!

Nur gemeinsam sind wir stark. Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg läuft unter dem Aktenzeichen 82 Ujs 10550/07 ein Strafverfahren wegen Betruges und Erpressung gegen
- Shiftworks GmbH
- Micro SD256 Ltd
- [ edit] 
- [ edit] 

Und ihre [ edit] 

- Debt & Asset
- RA [ edit ]


Der Verlauf des Verfahrens hängt wesentlich davon ab, wieviel Betroffene es gibt und wie hoch der Gesamtschaden ist. Um die [ edit]  hinter Gitter zu bringen, ist die Staatsanwaltschaft auf Eure Mithilfe angewiesen – jeder Brief, der dort eingeht, ist Gold wert.

Ich bitte Euch deshalb, die letzten Drohbriefe, die Ihr erhalten habt, zu kopieren und mit folgendem Anschreiben an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg zu schicken:


(Briefkopf)


Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg
Postfach 30 52 61
20316 Hamburg


Aktenzeichen 82 UJs 10550/07


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

auch ich bin Opfer der [ edit] . Die anliegenden Kopien übersende ich Ihnen zur Kenntnisnahme und weiteren Veranlassung.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

(Unterschrift)


Das sollte Euch die 55 Cent wert sein. Je mehr Schriftverkehr da eingeht, desto mehr Aufmerksamkeit wird diesem Verfahren geschenkt.

_[EDIT]
Bis eine Straftat abgeurteilt wurde, gilt die Unschuldsvermutung. MOD/DF
[EDIT]_

Die Musterschreiben sind so konzipiert, dass sie einfach markiert, in die Zwischenablage kopiert <STRG>+<C> und in Word eingefügt <STRG>+<V> und dort individuell angepasst werden können.

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe (die ja wohl auch in Eurem Sinne ist). Das ist nicht nur billiger als einen Anwalt zu beauftragen, sondern auch wirkungsvoller (es hat keinen Sinn, solche Leute mit „sehr geehrter Herr Kollege“ anzusprechen statt gleich knallhart zu sagen [ edit] , da die Gegner auch Anwälte sind [ edit]  

Viele Grüße

Werner


----------



## Eleya (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

hey ihr! 
neuester zwischenstand 
nach dem briefchen von debt&asset, dem lieben inkasso-unternehmen, hab ich am gestern ein briefchen vom firmeneigenen anwalt bekommen, dass ich doch bitte endlich zahlen soll und als besonderes schmankerl hat der mir ein muster eines vollstreckungsbescheids mitgeschickt... wahrscheinlich um mich schon seelisch darauf vorzubereiten, was auf mich zukommt... 
was haltet ihr davon?
LG, Eleya


----------



## jupp11 (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*



Eleya schrieb:


> und als besonderes schmankerl hat der mir ein muster eines vollstreckungsbescheids mitgeschickt...


Ist ne Variante  davon (im Nachbarthread,  selbes Schema )
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=205917#post205917


----------



## webwatcher (7 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Free SMS Falle*

es ist dieselbe Seite, bitte dort weiterposten, Thread geschlossen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48371


----------

